
StoryWrangler: Twitter Ngram Viewer - janeadams
https://storywrangling.org/
======
janeadams
Paper on ArXiv here:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/2007.12988](https://arxiv.org/abs/2007.12988)

------
Solstinox
This is cool! The visualizations could be a little finer, but it's neat to see
these trends.

